

ShowHN : my SxSW project = Rate My Speaker to rate SxSW speakers - lolizbak
http://ratemyspeaker.com/

======
bscofield
Not seeing the benefit of this over SpeakerRate (<http://speakerrate.com>),
which has been around for a year and change.

------
ced_ef
Over 3000 speakers are in the database ! Exclusivity for HN: in few hours
update of user's profile pages on RateMySpeaker !

